# North east monthly meet



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

That time again 7:30 pm the Ok Diner on the A 19 Wednesday the 9th Dec 
Whos coming this time


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Only if nobody shouts about the TTOC not offering value for money.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Only if nobody shouts about the TTOC not offering value for money.


les making a detour to the NE then, you must invite him and his wooden spoon :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Can't make this one sorry.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks like just the 2 of us mate :wink:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

guess I could make this one if you two are feeling billy no mates :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> guess I could make this one if you two are feeling billy no mates :wink:


Good man


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Phil and Joe will be there :wink:


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

I cant make it unfortunately as i have my son more or less full time, and the time isnt the best for a school night. 
Maybe I will be able to come along and say hello next time...

pete


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I'll try and make this one as it's most probably the last time I'll be out in the cab :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mav696 said:


> I'll try and make this one as it's most probably the last time I'll be out in the cab :wink:


Be good to see you again mate where have you been hiding :?: 
Have you found another TT then mate :?: V6 roadster :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> I'll try and make this one as it's most probably the last time I'll be out in the cab :wink:


Tell us more [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

looks like im up scotland for work so cant make this one too show off the new mods lol  have fun guys


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dance171 said:


> looks like im up scotland for work so cant make this one too show off the new mods lol  have fun guys


Phil got you all sorted then


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

yeah mate hes spot on! got the downpipe and sports cat fitted and lowered 40mm

20mm spacers all round going on tomoz

fitted the big knob and orbit ring myself too after the last meet i couldnt resist! probs a good thing im not going to this one with it being so close to xmas


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

Hopefully should be there chief! looking forward to it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

scottydog said:


> Hopefully should be there chief! looking forward to it


Good man  I think it might be a cold one


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

I won't be able to make it, it's my birthday so I will be out getting very drunk!! :lol:

Saj


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SAJ77 said:


> I won't be able to make it, it's my birthday so I will be out getting very drunk!! :lol:
> 
> Saj


It is mine on the 11th I am on nights [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not long now any more for any more


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> > I won't be able to make it, it's my birthday so I will be out getting very drunk!! :lol:
> ...


Nightmare fella.....i'll have few drinks for you!! :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SAJ77 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > SAJ77 said:
> ...


You are all heart mate [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll try and make this one as it's most probably the last time I'll be out in the cab :wink:
> ...


It's big and its got 4 rings on the front :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Q5 Q7 ?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Q5 Q7 ?


7


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Last chance guys


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Q5 Q7 ?
> ...


Nice


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Just think of all that extra paint to polish


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Touch and go whether I get there tonight


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

still hoping to make it, just something has come up that may mean I don't, won't know till later


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good meet to night guys same time same place next month


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

It was indeed; another good natter. We enjoyed it. I even managed to do a little job in the garage when I got back...just finished 

Joe & Judy


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hopefully i can make the next one.


----------

